# Trinken ???



## Wooly (20. Januar 2004)

wie sieht es aus? Morgen Mittwoch? Gleicher Ort gleiche Zeit? 

Meldet euch, Marcus


P.S, Schwimmer, wer Mittagessen kann kann auch trinken .. ;-))


----------



## fez (20. Januar 2004)

Bei mir gehts die ganze Woche nicht. Leider !
Ich sitze als alleinerziehender Vater zuhause auf dem Sofa und weine... *schnief*


Gruss 

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (20. Januar 2004)

ach übrigens, ich kann es euch einfach nicht vorenthalten, ein echter Brüller, ein Auszug aus dem aktuellen Hunde & Pfefferspray Fred:

"Grundsätzlich kann man nur versuchen dem Angriff aus dem Weg zu gehen, stehen bleiben, dem Tier nicht in die Augen sehen und wegdrehen (Eine klassische Demutsgeste bei den Vierbeinern).
 Oder aber du steigst vom Rad, legst vorher die Kette nach innen und knallst dem Vieh dein Kettenrad in den Schädel.(Rein rechtlich Notwehr, dürfte kein Problem werden)
 Plan B hätte den Nachteil, dass du dich unter Umständen noch einmal mit dem Halter auseinandersetzen müsstest.....Ein Teufelskreis...!
 Und dann, aber auch nur vorausgesetzt du bist echt verdammt gut, könntest du deine Selbstverteidigungskenntnisse anwenden....Kommt der Halter dabei unerwarteter Weise zu Schaden, kann er dich widerum verklagen, wegen Körperverletzung usw., was ich aber aussschließe. Warum?
 Meine Frau macht seit Jahren Karate, z.T. 6 mal die Woche, brauner Gürtel ist schon vorhanden, schwarzer im Angriff.....aber ihr ist vollkommen klar, dass selbst sie bei einem ausgewachsenen männlichen Tier der Gattung Homosapiens, nur eine recht kleiner Chance hätte, wenn er denn in Wut gerät.....
 Besser und wirksamer wäre es in dem Fall so laut du nur kannst zu schreien. (Hat zudem den Vorteil, dass man sich das Geld für den lächerlichen JuiJutzu (<-- schreibt man das wohl so?) Kurs sparen kann.

 Und nun Fall C, mir so ergangen vor Rund zwei Monaten:
 Fahre meinen Haustrail, der an einem Baggerloch vorbei führt, mein Rast und Genießpunkt, oberlalb des Wassers gelegen auf einem kleinen Vorsprung.
 Bin also gerade vom Rad gestiegen als von unten -->zwei<-- Kampfhunde auf mich zugelaufen kommen. Ich sollte  vorab noch erwähnen, dass ich grundsätzlich keine Angst vor Hunden habe, Typ und Größe sind mir vollkommen egal, jede Töle die mir oder meiner Tochter (6) näher als 20cm kommt, trete ich volle Lotte in den Axxxx.
 Nur, bei zwei der Gesellen, die sich in einem 90° Winkel vor mir aufstellen wird das Eng....Ich habe dann schnell das Rad zwischen mich und die Hunde gezogen, schafft Distanz und mir die Gewissheit, mindestens einen zu erwischen. Die beiden Viecher haben mich also gestellt und beginnen vor mir hin und her zu traben. (Angriffsvorbereitung....). So vergehen rund 20 - 30 Sekunden und ich bin kurz davor dem ersten mit meinem Kettenrad in näheren Kontakt zu bringen als hinter den Hunde auf dem Weg eine und ich übertreibe nich, mit Essproblemen behaftete Frau auftauscht; Die Halterin, gut an der modischen Leggins zu erkennen und sofort dabei den Hunden Befehle zu erteilen. Wie von mir erwatet, reagieren die Tölen in keinster Weise auf "Frauchens" bemühen.

 Ich nutze die Situation und gehe in den Dialog über:
 Ich: "Bitte rufen Sie ihre Tiere zurück"
 Sie: "Ja, ja I komm scho!"
 Ich: Das heißt, -Ich komme schon- und es wäre von Vorteil, wenn das geschieht bevor ich gebissen werde und ich zuvor einen ihrer Hunde erschlage"
 Sie: "Dös könnt dir so passe..."  
 Ich: D.h. -Das könnte Ihnen so passen-, ich wüsste nicht das wir uns bekannt sind und schon dutzen?! Hier in NRW besteht Leinenzwang für Hunde dieser Gattung (reine Vermutung, aber Improvisation zahlt sich meistens aus!!) kommen Sie dem bitte nach"
 Sie:" Dös könnt dir so passe, Saupreuß.....damlicher!!"
 (Frau wird persönlich und ist dabei immer noch beschäftigt die beiden stock-blöden Hunde an die Leine zu bekommen. Die widerum bellen mich jetzt seit Minuten an.  
 Ich: "D.h. Sau-Preuße, wenn überhaupt! Ich für meinen Teil nehme das Recht in Anspruch Rheinländer zu sein und bis Preußen ist es noch ein gutes Stück.
 (Ich musste mit mir kämpfen sie nicht zu fragen wo denn genau Preußen liegt, aber die "Dame" war offensichtlich nicht mal der deutschen Sprache mächtig und daher hatte ich ein Einsehen und eine glänzende Idee...!
 Ich: "Sehen Sie das Gerät in meiner Hand?"  
 Sie: "A Handy!"
 Gut, mir war klar, jeder hier in dem Land kennt Mobiltelefone, vor allem die,  die sich rein wirtschaftlich ein solches Gerät nicht leisten können.
 Ich: "Genau und damit rufe ich jetzt die Polizei, zum einen um mich vor Ihren Hunden zu schützen, zum andern, um Anzeige gegen sie erstatten zu können, da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass sie mir ihre Personalien nicht freiwillig geben werden.
 Das war eine eine Initialzündung!! Die beträchtlich übergewichtige Frau, hatte im Nu ihre Viecher an den Leinen und rannte weg.....und das mit einem Tempo, welches ich ihr nicht im Traum zugetraut hätte.....    

 Mein Motto seit dem bei einer Hundeattacke ist (vorausgesetzt er hängt nicht sofort am Bein):
 1. Ablenkung durch Dialog.
 2. Funktelefon aus der Jacke und mit der Ordnungsmacht drohen.  "




"Ich nutze die Situation und gehe in den Dialog über" also ich bin immer noch ganz hingerissen ;-))))))))


----------



## Der Schwimmer (21. Januar 2004)

Hi, 

da el Fezini diese Woche nicht kommen kann...
Wie schaut's am 28.1.2004 aus, da könnte ich mich freischaufeln.

Marcus, das mit dem Familienmittagessen hat Dich beeindruckt, oder? Es gab so Klasse Sachen wir badische Suppe mit Eierstich, Rindsrouladen, Bayrische Creme und Käsekuchen. 


Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## Wooly (21. Januar 2004)

Der Schwimmer schrieb:
			
		

> Marcus, das mit dem Familienmittagessen hat Dich beeindruckt, oder? Es gab so Klasse Sachen wir badische Suppe mit Eierstich, Rindsrouladen, Bayrische Creme und Käsekuchen.



ja dann ;-)))

Fez, oder sollen wir dich besuchen kommen ?


----------



## fez (21. Januar 2004)

Ich besorge dann einen Kasten Tannenzäpfle...

Villeicht kann jemand ein ungesehenes Bikevideo auftreiben. Trailrider - Du hast doch NWD 4 oder ?

Gruss Frank


----------



## Trailrider79 (21. Januar 2004)

jup, bin aber net im ländle;-)
der hannes hat's aber auch, dürfte einfacher sein, das zu organisieren;-)


----------



## fez (21. Januar 2004)

ginge es bei mir.

Habe auch den Hannes zwecks Video mal angemailt - sollte also auch klappen...

Gruss Frank

(Zur Not guck ichs halt alleine an und versuche dazu einen Kasten Bier zu leeren   *kotz*)


----------



## Froschel (21. Januar 2004)

lieg grad darniedergestreckt von so ner blöden Erkältung(jammer) zu Hause, der Grund dafür dürfte wohl sein, daß in meinem Büro die Fenster nur einem optischen Zweck dienen und nicht der Isolierung. Nächste Woche wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei, egal ob Videoabend oder elBandy.
gruß 
the sick Froschel


----------



## ThorstenS (21. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,

dann tut sich heut' abend wohl nix. Mist. Hätte mir gut gepasst.

@froschel : Gute Besserung !!!! (haste die 10 EUR beim Doc schon berappt, oder ist das arzneimittelfrei zu ertragen ?)

Grüsse

ThorstenS


----------



## Froschel (21. Januar 2004)

@ThorstenS: 10Eurons für nen 4 Tage-Krankenschein scheinen mir gut angelegt   

@Fezini: willste die Z150 dann ins BigHit reinbaschdln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. Januar 2004)

brauche eine kleinere Körbchengrösse beim BH


----------



## Wooly (21. Januar 2004)

wie sieht es aus, sollten wir nächsten Mittwoch gleich mal vormerken, El Bandolero ohe ???

und Fez, ich war heute hüpfen, ich glaube wg. Geldknappheit lass ich die Z1 erst mal drin, die tut es ja noch erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Trailrider79 (21. Januar 2004)

wieso willst du die gute shiver aus dem bighit verbannen? oder willst du je nach einsatzzweck tour/bikepark zwischen z1 und shiver wechseln?


----------



## fez (21. Januar 2004)

ist die Shiver genial. Genau die Kombi "Big Hit und Shiver" war schliesslich mein Traum seit wir damals in Todtnau waren...

Jetzt fahre ich die Kombi und...

- Ich möchte das Rad auch für Freeride-Touren wie in der Pfalz und am Shorle nutzen - und da ist es mit 4,1 kg vorne für mich einfach zu schwerfällig. 
- Irgendwie geht mir Agilität ab. Klar, ist halt eine Augen-zu-und -durch-Gabel...
- Locker mal irgendwo drüber surfen ist für mich nicht möglich. Um das Bike vorne hoch zu bekommen ( beim Stinky easy) muss ich schon ganz gewaltig anreissen. Und beim ganz-gewaltig-reissen laufe ich immer Gefahr in die eine oder andere Richtung zu verreissen... 
- war ein paarmal am Shorle damit. Runter gehts gut. Aber am Shorle muss Du Dein Bike auch an manchen Stellen wieder hochhieven - ääääächz.
- Durch den recht flachen Lenkwinkel habe ich Null Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad und praktisch keinen Negativfederweg. OK, sagst Du, stell halt den steileren Lenkwinkel ein. Bringt aber nicht viel, ausserdem wirds Tretlager ein ganzes Stück höher und bescheuert aussehen tuts obendrein. Klar, aktive Fahrweise, angewinkelte Ellenbogen, Oberkörper überm Lenker usw.... trotzdem.

Ausserdem mache ichs eh nur wenn ich an eine einigermassen günstige 04er rankomme... was nicht so einfach ist.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. Januar 2004)

sowas in der art hab ich mir schon gedacht  
meine frage wurde aber nur teilweise beantwortet;-) willste dei shiver dann verkaufen oder willst sie behalten und bei bedarf einbauen, wenns nach wildbad oder todtnau geht?


----------



## crossie (22. Januar 2004)

falls verkaufen: ich meld schonmal interesse an 


sorry fürs OT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (22. Januar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> brauche eine kleinere Körbchengrösse beim BH


naja, mit dem alter schrumpfen sie halt   

@Marcus: nächster Mittwoch is gebongt, elBandy oder mal was anderes ?


----------



## fez (22. Januar 2004)

1. Also ich bastle ab und zu ja ganz gerne am Bike rum  - aber jedesmal wenn ich nach Bad Wildbad will die Gabel wechseln ? Nee...., also wenn dann wird die Shiver verkauft... (vieleicht an Dich Crossie?)

2. Wie wäre es wenn wir nächsten Mittwoch ein kleines gemeinsames Abendessen machen (bei mir oder Marcus) - und danach NWD 4 angucken ?

Gruss Frank an alle


----------



## Triple F (22. Januar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Also ich bastle ab und zu ja ganz gerne am Bike rum  - aber jedesmal wenn ich nach Bad Wildbad will die Gabel wechseln ? Nee...., also wenn dann wird die Shiver verkauft... (vieleicht an Dich Crossie?)
> 
> 2. Wie wäre es wenn wir nächsten Mittwoch ein kleines gemeinsames Abendessen machen (bei mir oder Marcus) - und danach NWD 4 angucken ?
> 
> Gruss Frank an alle



1. Das wäre doch mal ne Erfindung: ein Marzocchi-Upgrade Kit! damit kann man mittels 4 Inbusschrauben und 2 kurzen Standrohren eine SC zu ner DC umbauen.

2. Falls es keinen Scott-Rahmen zum Abstauben gibt , werde ich leider nicht zu NWD4 kommen können. Habe uni-bedingt erst ab dem 15.2. wieder Zeit für Dinge, die sich nicht um Proteinfaltung oder Zellwand-Synthese drehen 

Bis denne,
3F


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. Januar 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> falls verkaufen: ich meld schonmal interesse an
> 
> 
> sorry fürs OT



dachte du wirst auch noch  von manitou gesponsert, zwecks soulride, oder sind die wieder abgesprungen?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Januar 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Falls es keinen Scott-Rahmen zum Abstauben gibt



Du könntest auch meinen Jekyll-Rahmen mal abstauben ...

Gruß
Spamspecht


----------



## crossie (23. Januar 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> dachte du wirst auch noch  von manitou gesponsert, zwecks soulride, oder sind die wieder abgesprungen?


richtig. die haben kein budget für sowas (na klaaaaaa  ) mhm naja, und dann muss ich mich eben um ne gabel kümmern....



			
				Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Das wäre doch mal ne Erfindung: ein Marzocchi-Upgrade Kit! damit kann man mittels 4 Inbusschrauben und 2 kurzen Standrohren eine SC zu ner DC umbauen.
> 
> ...



gibts doch /bzw gabs doch schon längst. Marzocchi Mister T von 98, 99 ... einfach obere brücke und die rohre weg, und du hast ne Z1 dual. so einfach is das.

cheers
crossie


----------



## Der Schwimmer (23. Januar 2004)

Habe ich bestimmt Zeit.

Abendessen klingt sehr verlockend, fast so gut wie Mittagessen))


Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## Triple F (23. Januar 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> gibts doch /bzw gabs doch schon längst. Marzocchi Mister T von 98, 99 ... einfach obere brücke und die rohre weg, und du hast ne Z1 dual. so einfach is das.
> 
> cheers
> crossie


Ja schon, aber der Federweg blieb doch dann auch gleich, oder?

@ Wolfgang:
Irgendwie wußte ich, dass *DU* das schreiben wirst...


----------



## Froschel (26. Januar 2004)

nun mal zu den ernsteren Dingen des Bikeralltags....  
da es ja letzte Woche nicht geklappt hat  , wurde ja der Mittwoch zu besagtem Treffen in einer Lokalität oder zwecks Videoverzehr bei Hr Fezini od. Dr.med.Thiel anberaumt. 
Was hällt denn die wehrte Bikergemeinde davon ?   
Nicht nur die Hells Angels können große Treffen veranstallten....  
gruß Froschel


----------



## fez (26. Januar 2004)

ich würde für Mittwoch Abend meine bescheidene Hütte zur Verfügung stellen - zum Essenfassen dachte ich an eine Portion Gulasch. Danach reinziehen von NWD 4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schwimmer (27. Januar 2004)

klingt seeehhhr verlockend.
Fez, ich bin dabei. 
Wann geht's denn los?

Der Schwimmer


----------



## fez (27. Januar 2004)

nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel am Schwimmer !

Wer kommen möchte sage mir das bitte HEUTE - damit ich weiss was ich heute um 17.00 an Fleisch einkaufen muss (ich koche nämlich heute Abend...) !

Ich möchte mit dem Essenfassen um 19.00 Uhr starten. 
Wer erst später kommen kann für den halte ich natürlich noch ein Häppchen warm. Frühstart deswegen weil dann meine Damen mitessen und das ganze nicht wieder zur extremen Spätschicht wird.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Froschel (27. Januar 2004)

oben erwaehnt bin ich natuerlich auch dabei   
was ist denn mit dem Rest los.... kein Biken, kein Fressen, kein Video....sind grad alle in der Winterdepression ????


----------



## Froschel (27. Januar 2004)

noch was mitbringen, oder was helfen, oder......?


----------



## crossie (27. Januar 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ...was ist denn mit dem Rest los.... kein Biken, kein Fressen, kein Video....sind grad alle in der Winterdepression ????


nein, aber es gibt leute die haben nachtschicht 
leider...

nächstes mal bin ich gern wieder dabei - wenn ich darf


----------



## fez (27. Januar 2004)

Bier und Fleisch kaufe ich heute noch ein, beim Kochen heute Abend kannst Du mir auch nicht helfen....

Gruss Frank 

dessen Rücken ein wenig schmerzt: zuerst wollte ich eine wenig nightriden mit Anouk, musste dann aber feststellen dass der Akku leer oder evt. überladen ist. Dann bin ich halt (da schon angezogen) mit dem Bigie ein bisschen rumgegurkt. Beim Wheelie üben hats mich dann elegant hinten rüber auf den Rücken gehauen - ich habe nicht bedacht dass ich durch die dicken Winterhandschuhe den Bremsgriff nicht weit genug durchziehen kann. Vorsprung durch Technik  sag`ich nur...


----------



## fez (27. Januar 2004)

schade ! Näxtesmal klappts...

Gruss Frank


----------



## ThorstenS (27. Januar 2004)

muss leider absagen.

bin 'grad diese Woche im Geschäft megamässig eingespannt !

Wünsche Euch viel Spass !

ThorstenS


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. Januar 2004)

ThorstenS schrieb:
			
		

> bin 'grad diese Woche im Geschäft megamässig eingespannt !
> 
> Wünsche Euch viel Spass !



me too!
anch'io!
moi aussi!
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (27. Januar 2004)

Kinners Kinners,

peinlicherweise muß ich als Threadanstoßer jetzt auch absagen, die SWR 3 band hat ne Probe reingeschoben und ihr wißt ja, für Geld mache ich alles und werde den Mittwochabend leider arbeiten müssen ... mampft was für mich mit.

mfg Marcus

P.S, wenn ich so rausschaue, dann sollten wir langsam mal wieder eine der legendären Schneetouren in Planung nehmen, wir ersaufen hier gerade ... ;-))


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. Januar 2004)

Marcus Thiel schrieb:
			
		

> P.S, wenn ich so rausschaue, dann sollten wir langsam mal wieder eine der legendären Schneetouren in Planung nehmen, wir ersaufen hier gerade ... ;-))



dann müßt ihr euch aber beeilen, fürs wochenende is schon wieder tauwetter mit bis zu 10 grad angekündigt, und dann wirds eher ne matsch als ne schnee-tour;-)

wünsch euch viel spaß am mittwoch. und achtet macl drauf, ob bei euch der sound bei nwdo4 auch so komisch blechern is. das is wohl dvd-player abhängig, bei mir isses so, bei nem kumpel aufm rechner ebenfalls, bei nem anderen kumpel aufm rechner hört sich der sound tadellos an. (da gibts nen bonus über den tour de france jump vom dave watson, da versteh ich kein wort, weil die sprache so dermaßem im hintergrund läuft:-( )

viel spaß morgen

gruß jörg


----------



## fez (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo ihr Kommenden - bringt doch ein paar schneefeste Schuhe mit - ein Spaziergang übers nächtlich verschneite Shorle ist WUNDERSCHÖN  !!!!

An alle Nichtkommenkönnende: Schade !!!

Gruss Frank


----------



## Froschel (28. Januar 2004)

soll ich ski mitbringen, dann können wir ein kleines Schanzenspringtournier machen


----------



## Froschel (28. Januar 2004)

Marcus Thiel schrieb:
			
		

> Kinners Kinners,
> 
> P.S, wenn ich so rausschaue, dann sollten wir langsam mal wieder eine der legendären Schneetouren in Planung nehmen, wir ersaufen hier gerade ... ;-))



meine Bremse sorcht z.Z. Öl, da wird`s in nächster Zeit wahrscheinlich nix mit Biken bei mir. Bei dem Wetter auch nicht weiter schlimm denn......... ICH HASSE SCHNEE


----------



## fez (28. Januar 2004)

"SKI" - was ist das ?

"Air Supply" ( wowohl?) im Schnee:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (28. Januar 2004)

Schwimmer kommt nicht , vielleicht kommt ohnebikeisnix


----------



## Froschel (28. Januar 2004)

´Der Schwimmer is halt ne Trantüte  
Hast du eigentlich noch anderes Videogedingens außer NWDO4


----------



## Wooly (29. Januar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Schwimmer kommt nicht  ..



versteh ich nich, es gibt doch was zu essen, ist er biken an dem Abend ..


----------



## Froschel (29. Januar 2004)

war sehr netter Abend   , zu Gast waren noch 2 Downhiller deren Namen ich schon wieder vergessen hab.   
Gulasch   war mächtig lecker, aber Tannenzäpfle   war auch nicht zu verschmähen. 
Also bis zum nächstenmal, see you on the Trails


----------



## fez (29. Januar 2004)

Mathias (auf Big Hit) und Frank (auf Chico FS)


----------



## Trailrider79 (29. Januar 2004)

hattet ihr nen guten sound bei nwdo4 oder war's auch so bescheiden wie bei mir?


----------



## fez (29. Januar 2004)

habe irgendwo gelesen dass bei den DVD der Sound auf verschiedene Kanäle (?) geht - und dass manche ältere Fernseher die nicht alle standartmässig empfangen können. Deswegen bekommt Du nur beim Interview wohl nur die Hälfte mit...


Im übrigen finde ich NWD 4 ziemlich einfallslos produziert :-((

Gruss Frank


----------



## crossie (29. Januar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Im übrigen finde ich NWD 4 ziemlich einfallslos produziert :-((
> 
> Gruss Frank



komisch. ich fands ganz nett. zumindest auf der premiere (ich geh mal davon aus dass die da nicht ein komplett anderes video gezeigt haben  )...

bevor ich wieder nen "suche" - thread aufmache: hat mir jemand ne BILLIGE (nicht günstig, ich meine BILLIG) singlecrowngabel? so a la RST oder RS? 

und @fez: kann ich nächste woche ma wg. shiver vorbeikommen?


----------



## Trailrider79 (29. Januar 2004)

mein fernseher is erst so ca 5,5 jahre alt  
naja, heut nachmittag schreib ich meine letzte klausur und dann hab ich mal zeit, mich auch mit diesem problem zu befassen

mir hat nwd4 auch net soo wirklich gut gefallen, sicherlich alles schöne dinge, aber viel neues gabs net zu sehen, da war kranked V im vergleich zu kranked IV wesentlich innovativer


----------



## fez (29. Januar 2004)

"ganz nett" - aber mehr auch nicht. Immer wieder die gleichen Location mit unterschiedlichen Fahrern... Gähn. 

Und immerwieder diese Stinkfinger und  -Gezeige. Dieses Macker-Gehabe...Maaan, diese Jungs sind glaube ich alle ein wenig beschränkt. Schnaps in der Disse saufen... SAUCOOL !! uuaaah - das tut teilweise schon ziemlich weh...Und dieser BC/DC-Witz bis zum Erbrechen breitgetreten

Was mir dagegen gut gefällt sind die wenigen Northshore-Sachen und dieser sauflüssig fahrende Trialer (weiss nicht mehr wie er heisst...)


*edit*

ganz vergessen - klar kannst Du vorbeikommen. Oder am WE Sonntag mit aufn Turmberg. Da will auch ein anderer Interessent die Gabel angucken. Aber DU HAST NATÜRLICH DAS VORKAUFSRECHT ))

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (24. Februar 2004)

wie wär`s mal wieder mit ElBandy Night diese Woche ?? Am Donnerstag oder Freitag ? Oder haben sich alle an Fasching die Rübe platt gesoffen ?

Themen dieses mal:

1. Wann und wie reißen wir unseren Shorle ab
2. Wer ist nun wirklich Ulrike ?
3. Soll man, wenn man den ganzen Tag im Regen fährt wirklich eine Regenjacke anziehen ?
4. Wieviele Gabeln braucht der Mann(moderiert von Fez) ?
5. Wie bezwingen wir die Hünerleiter

zahlreiches Erscheinen wird wie immer erwünscht und alles andere nicht toleriert.......basta

@schwimmer: essen gibt`s da auch
@schwarzspecht: schon lange nicht gesehen
@Fez u. Wolly: Anuk und Luca wollen mal wieder die Sau raus lassen
@Rest: einfach kommen

gruß el Froschel


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Februar 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> wie wär`s mal wieder mit ElBandy Night diese Woche ?? Am Donnerstag oder Freitag ?


Ich bin für Freitag, weil ich am Donnerstag nicht kann.  
    
Vieleicht könnte der Herr vom WW auch die beschwerliche Reise in die nördlichen Gefilde auf sich nehmen und eine geheime Übergabe eines Bauteils zur Komplettierung der Wunderwaffe, die die bekannte westliche und östliche Welt in Verzückung erstarren lassen wird, im Hinterzimmer vollziehen?  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für Freitag, weil ich am Donnerstag nicht kann.



 ich ooch



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht könnte der Herr vom WW auch die beschwerliche Reise in die nördlichen Gefilde auf sich nehmen und eine geheime Übergabe eines Bauteils zur Komplettierung der Wunderwaffe, die die bekannte westliche und östliche Welt in Verzückung erstarren lassen wird, im Hinterzimmer vollziehen?



ich kann ihn vielleicht im Mülleimer der Toilette verstecken ...


----------



## fez (24. Februar 2004)

Mork vom Ork sollte Freitag können


----------



## Wooly (25. Februar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Mork vom Ork sollte Freitag können



Ulrike, bist du das ... ?


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Februar 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann ihn vielleicht im Mülleimer der Toilette verstecken ...


Ich dachte eher an einen schwarzen Koffer, wo er in rotem Samt gebettet liegt. Ich bringe den gleichen Koffer mit, setze mich unauffällig an die Bar - du stellst deinen Koffer neben meinen und ich nehme ihn dann mit.

Stefan (der sich schon auf das Treffen freut  )


----------



## Froschel (25. Februar 2004)

*also dann am Freitag @ 20.30 * 

endlich mal ein Mädl dabei


----------



## fez (25. Februar 2004)

solltet ihr auch ein konspiratives Treffen in einem Lichtensteiner Supermarkt durchführen wobei dann einfache Plastiktüten (!!! - damit rechnet ja keiner !!!) dezent getauscht werden....


----------



## knoflok (25. Februar 2004)

hoi zusammen...

ich würd mich der netten runde gerne anschließen,allerdings ist freitag schleecht... da werd ich mich nämlich direkt zu meinem rad begeben, nicht über start gehen und auch keine 2000euro von der bank bekommen.... 

macht aber bilder von den hühnerleiter-fahrversuchen und stellt sie hier rein 

greetz
knoflok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Februar 2004)

.. Freitag könnte klappen. Komme aber nur, wenn der fezbub seine Traumfrisur mitnimmt!


----------



## fez (25. Februar 2004)

wohl nix werden da ich hoffe diese Woche noch einen Friseurtermin zu bekommen... :-((





			
				Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> .. Freitag könnte klappen. Komme aber nur, wenn der fezbub seine Traumfrisur mitnimmt!


----------



## Froschel (26. Februar 2004)

wird`s morgen etwas später, werd dann so um 21.30 Uhr reinschneien.


----------



## ThorstenS (27. Februar 2004)

heut' kann ich leider nicht, bin bei meinen Alten eigeladen. Mein Vater hat Geburtstag.
Naja, muss ich wenigstens das Bier nicht bezahlen !
(Man muss ja immer versuchen, wenigstens irgendwas Positives daran zu finden ...)

Have fun !


Thorsten


----------



## fez (27. Februar 2004)

ab 21.00 da.


----------



## Froschel (8. März 2004)

in angedenken unseres Shorles, sollten wir mal wieder ein zünftiges Bierchen abrocken veranstalten. Dieses mal vielleicht da, wo man auch den ein oder anderen  Happen in den Gaumen schieben kann. 
Macht ma vorschläge Amigos...........


am Donnerstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schwimmer (8. März 2004)

Weißer Stern?
Vogelbräu?

@Wooly: Dann könnten wir eine konspirative Übergabe der Schutzplasteelaste durchführen. 

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## Wooly (8. März 2004)

ich würde den traditionellen Freitag vorziehen, da ich Donnertstags abends immer arbeiten muß, meine Vorschläge wären Löwenbräukeller (back to the Roots) oder Criticise (bei der Metro, wg lecker Flammkuchen)


----------



## Don Stefano (8. März 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde den traditionellen Freitag vorziehen, da ich Donnertstags abends immer arbeiten muß, meine Vorschläge wären ... oder Criticise (bei der Metro, wg lecker Flammkuchen)


Da würde ich für votieren. 
Nicht nur, aber auch wegen des verkürzten Anfahrtsweges. Ich esse gerne Nudeln oder Salat mit Putenstreifen. Freitag rulez!  

Viele Grüße
Stefan
_
edit: Da gibs ja sogar ein Bild von mir auf dem Rennrad._


----------



## Wooly (9. März 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> edit: Da gibs ja sogar ein Bild von mir auf dem Rennrad.



diese gewinnende Lächeln, einfach unnachahmlich ...


----------



## Froschel (9. März 2004)

bin für Löwenbräu, da kommt man gut mit der Straba hin


----------



## fez (10. März 2004)

fürs critisize - hole dich auch gerne mit dem auddo ab bernie

mal was anderes auch zwecks happi-happi


----------



## Froschel (10. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> fürs critisize - hole dich auch gerne mit dem auddo ab bernie
> 
> mal was anderes auch zwecks happi-happi



das nen ich doch mal ein Angebot......dafür bring ich auch der Anuk ein Leckerli mit   

um wieviel Ührchen passt es dir denn ???


----------



## StephaneW (11. März 2004)

Bonjour,

Wie gross ist denn die Kneipe ?

Wäre für mich auch noch Platz ?

Ich muss mich so langsam für die neue Saison motivieren, in den letzten Monaten ging nichts mehr -> Kreuzbandriss 

Richtig fahren darf ich noch nicht, ein wenig Radwege nur...


Alles was Karslruhe und Ettlingen ist liegt auf dem Heimweg, wenn ihr mir erklärt wie man da hinkommt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Froschel (11. März 2004)

ja den Stephane gibt`s ja auch noch. Schon lange nichts mehr gehört von dir. Super das du auch kommst, wo die Kneipe ist weiß ich auch nicht, aber lecker Flammkuchen solls da geben und hoffentlich auch lecker   
Also bis denno


----------



## Der Schwimmer (11. März 2004)

Hi, 

hab Freitags Training, kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich komme. 
Vielleicht klappts ja zur Abschiedsparty. 

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (11. März 2004)

Schön Dich mal wieder zu sehen !

Das Critisize findest Du nicht weit vom Westbahnhof, hinter der Kletterhalle, auf der Südtangente stadtauswärts in Richtung Pfalz auf der linken Seite.

Du wohnst doch in Neureut, erinnere ich mich da richtig ? - dann wäre es nicht allzuweit weg für Dich.


----------



## Wooly (11. März 2004)

Nu denn gemma ins Critisize ... 20.30 ok??? vorher schaffe ich es wahrscheinlich nicht, bin in Mannheim der deutschen Popmusik auf die Sprünge helfen ...


----------



## fez (11. März 2004)

und ich kommen so ca. 20.45 - 

20.30 hol`ich Dich ab Bernhard


----------



## Don Stefano (12. März 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Nu denn gemma ins Critisize ... 20.30


Ich werd mal einen Tisch resevieren, sonst müssen wir da bloß dumm rumstehen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## StephaneW (12. März 2004)

Alles klar, da Navi System findet es eh...

Bis jetzt wohne ich noch bei meinen Eltern in frankreich, aber ich habe seit kurzem eine Wohnung in Reichenbach dass ich nicht jeden Tag pendeln muss.

Bis dann...


----------



## Froschel (30. März 2004)

da nun die Biergartenzeit anbricht, sollte man schleunigst die Gelegenheit nutzen, um bei zünftig Flammkuchen und Flüssigzugabe ein besinnliches Beisammensein heraufzubeschwören.
Wie isses am Freitag im Critisize, oder so, oder ähnlich....


----------



## fez (30. März 2004)

am Mittwoch Abend 20.30 ist übrigens eine DVD-Guckerei bei Mathias in Neureut.
Noch wer Lust mitzukommen - fahre auf jeden Fall hin.

Gruss Franksen


----------



## Wooly (30. März 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie isses am Freitag im Critisize, oder so, oder ähnlich....



ich muß leider hier stellvertretend für alle Trinken & Wochenendsthreads schon mal leider absagen, da ich ab Freitag im Europapark bin wg. Elchparty. Wünsche allerseits einen gesegneten Durst und viel Spaß beim fahren respektive saugutes Wetter.

hasta luego, Dentist


----------



## fez (30. März 2004)

habe versehentlich das Abonnement für diesen Fred gekündigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

